# Big Hello from Birmingham



## vwcamperman Daz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all
My name is darren i live in solihull and have just converted a vw t5 to a motor caravan .I m into lambretta and all things old ,hope to meet some of you in the up coming months .


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Daz
Nice to see another new comer here


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 11, 2012)

:welcome: nice van Chap ! :cool1::banana:


----------



## lotty (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site:welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 12, 2012)

:wave: welcome to the site

Nice van, we have some meets coming up, June and July, would be nice to see your there

Jen


----------



## Skar (Jun 12, 2012)

vwcamperman Daz said:


> Hi all
> My name is darren i live in solihull and have just converted a vw t5 to a motor caravan .I m into lambretta and all things old ,hope to meet some of you in the up coming months .



Hi Daz, I'm into all things old too, got an 80's Hymer, a couple of sixties Lammies and an eighties Vespa! You do any of the scooter rallies?


----------



## vwcamperman Daz (Jun 12, 2012)

*scooters*

yes i do a few rallies and and have booked I O W this year Im in the b5000scooter club  in polesworth staffordshire .I have a series 1 , 2 and a vespa px 200 which i use for rallies of distance .:scooter:












Please check out the website . b5000scooterclub @piczo  or b5000powerranger@piczo .co.uk:scooter:


----------



## Skar (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice Lammie, here's my collection:






*
1964 Li 125 Imola*

On the coast road between Calais and Boulogne






*
Cut down hybrid GP200*

At Mersea Island Rally 2011





*
1982 T5 Mallossi 172 *


----------



## vwcamperman Daz (Jun 12, 2012)

*Scooters*

yOU HAVE A NICE SET OF SCOOTERS THERE BUDDY You will have to tell me the next rally you are off to AND WE WILL HAVE TO HAVE A BEER OR 2 
ARE YOU GOING I.O.W THIS YEAR

JUST SOLD THIS GP RB 240 FULL RACE IT LOOKS LIKE A BAG OF **** BUT SHE WENT LIKE **** OF A SHOVEL.






a FEW MORE THAT I HAVE DONE UP AND SOLD OVER THE LAST 12MTH S


----------



## Skar (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the mark 1 T5, I have a hankering for one of those, the other thing that I'm keeping my eye out for is a 1970/71 Italian GP150. I must say though that I'm not quite as active in the scooter scene since I got the Hymer a few years ago, there are only so many weekends in the year!

I was planning to do the Dover rally this weekend but atm the weather is saying forget it... So likely my next one will be Beatsugar rally in Amiens, France on 29th June, cracking rally which I've done for the last 3 years, really nice run down there. I've never done the Isle of Wight, it doesn't really look like my cup of tea but the main reason I haven't done it is that the following weekend is always Mersea Island which is the best rally I have ever been to, this year is it's 20th anniversary, give it a go!


----------



## pink (Jun 12, 2012)

hi, wicked van! nice scooters too, although i,m more into lowriders, got a virago...hope to spray art on vehicles when i,m a bit more practised, enjoy


----------



## Holasuki (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Daz.

My pet mod will jizz when he sees those pics. :scared:

Suki.


----------

